# Kimchi does anyone else make it??



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

KIMCHI DOES ANYONE ELSE MAKE IT?? 
KIMCHI is Korean chilli pickled cabbage and there is most probably as many types of kimchi recipes as there are Koreans in Korea every family has its own Twist on it but it has salt sugar, lots chilli flakes, lots chilli powders garlic ginger Szu-chuan peppercorns. And I add lots of Seasame oil. You can eat after 4 hours but much better after a week or a month. So a bit like Korean chilli sauerkraut.:buds:
1 wombok cabbage
6 cloves Garlic sliced or crushed
1 tablsp ginger powder
1 tablesp Salt
2 tablesp Szu-chuan peppercorns
4 tablesp sugar
3 tablesp mixed Chilli powders
1/4 cup Chilli Flakes
1/4 cup sesame oil 



use wombok cabbage and you can also use other vegetables like the only slice carrot onions shallots spring onions etc
Korean kimchi mountain Mick's Style Korean kimchi mountain Mick's Style

Korean kimchi mountain Mick's Style

FRESH KIMCHI only just made , wait at least 4 hours


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I love kimchi! This summer, I've been eating fresh cucumber kimchi.

http://crazykoreancooking.com/recipe/cucumber-kimchi

Also, radish kimchi, which you can eat right away or let it ferment, as you like.

http://www.maangchi.com/recipe/kkakdugi

This fall, I will make cabbage kimchi, too.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

OMG, Mick! That looks like a bowl of worms!! (sorry)


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Just a note to everyone, 1 Austrailian Tablespoon is bigger than American or British Tablespoon.

American Tablespoon = 3 teaspoons, Austrailian Tablespoon = 4 teaspoons.


----------



## Jack Burton (Aug 11, 2013)

We've made radish kimchi a bit. The only problem is that we rarely let it sit around as long as it should as we can't wait to eat it all up. 

We have an advantage of living fairly close to a Super H-Mart where they will make custom kimchi to your order.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Jack Burton, there's a super H-Mart near you? In Indiana? Where? I want to go there!!

Tomorrow I'm making this squash kimchi because we have lots of trombocino squash from the garden:
http://milkimchi.com/butternut-squash-kimchi-with-kale-and-pine-nuts/


----------



## Jack Burton (Aug 11, 2013)

the super h-mart is actually on the north side of chicago in niles. Since I live in lake county it is only about a 60 minute ride for us.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I make it. I've used both the bribe method, and the rubbed salt method. I prefer the latter. I usually make mine with radishes included. Kimchi is certainly way up in my favorite foods list. Good stuff.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

We make enough kimchi and other pickled items that I finally tracked down and purchased one of these: 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EZQMRQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00

My recipe is similar to yours except I usually omit the garlic, use napa cabbage, and usually add in some green onion and seaweed. It's delicious.

Another recipe you might enjoy...start your cabbage out the same way.

Then take about 13 dried chiles, fry them in some sesame oil until blackened. (make sure all your doors and windows are open). Let cool and pour oil and chiles into cabbage and let it ferment for a couple of days. It's not as spicy as you think it would be and it takes on a rich nutty flavor.

eta: I always have to laugh at those that sneer at kimchi and turn up their noses. 
Um...do you like sauerkraut? Do you like slightly (to really hot, you control the spice) hot foods? Then you will like kimchi.
Pickled items are made by pretty much everyone in every country.


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

I hope I am not hijacking this head here. I read that L sakei, I think I spelled that right, is a way to treat fungal sinusitis. How do you know if your home cultured kimchi has this strain of bacteria? Does anyone know which store bought brands contain this strain?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Jade1096 said:


> . eta: I always have to laugh at those that sneer at kimchi and turn up their noses.
> Um...do you like sauerkraut? Do you like slightly (to really hot, you control the spice) hot foods? Then you will like kimchi.
> Pickled items are made by pretty much everyone in every country.


We make white kimchi, not spicy at all. Cabbage, carrots, chives, radish, kohlrabi and other vegetables as available....James


----------

